# Latex free eyelash glue?



## HockeyChick04 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello ladies. A good friend of mine has decided to try false lashes after seeing me wear them. She came to me the other night with a problem, the glue she got has latex in it, she has a latex allergy. All the brands I have tried have latex in them, but I knew where to come for assistance. So, if any of you know a brand that has a latex free glue we would be grateful. Thank you in advance!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 7, 2009)

try ardell lashtite latex-free glue


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 7, 2009)

vincent longo makes one.


----------



## user79 (Apr 26, 2009)

Are there any others?? I did some research and Ardell Lashtite is not designed for strip lashes. It's made for individual lashes and has a semi-permanent effect, basically the lash glue dries to a waterproof finish and lasts on your eyes for days. The only way you can remove it is by using the specially forumulated Ardell remover, it's not like Duo where you can just peel it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So this isn't very convenient for strip lashes that you just want to wear for a few hours.

Vincent Longo is not available where I live, I've never seen it here - can it be ordered online somewhere?

I recently developed a latex allergy and now my eyes swell up when I use Duo which is very annoying as I have used this one for years.


----------



## wonder (Jul 11, 2011)

hi try relvon it offers a latex free lash glue


----------

